# Plants



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

I am seriously thinking about getting a couple plants for my 5.5 gallon tank to help keep the nitrates under control. It is a cycled tank, which I cycled in three weeks surprisingly. Very proud of it. Only did one water change during the cycle and kept an eye on the ammonia, since I was cycling with my betta in the tank. Anyway, what plants don't need a ton of light, only light I will have is the tank light, which is an LED light and what plants won't need any fertilization at all? I am a complete newbie to plants and want them to survive. Thank you for your help.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

anubias or java fern. both are low light and slow growers, so they won't over run the tank real quick. you can use this site to research each to get a better idea of what they look like and their needs. or google.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Agree with BV77


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, I will do research of the aquatic plants that don't require too much light and don't require fertilization. Trying to see what aquatic plants will do very well and survive. I also plan to plant my 55 gallon tank once I get it running again.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

agree with those and java moss and hornwort. Hornwort will fill up a tank, but you can just throw it away.

Hornwort can mess up a cycle, though. It can get too good and eating up the ammonia.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Anubias nana and hair grass


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nana yes, I thought hair grass needs more light.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

I will look up the hair grass. Because I am not too sure myself.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe we should keep posts on subject at hand? Plants......


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes they will be. I was just asking emc7 a question and it has been answered. But yes anymore plants that don't require no fertilization and require no extra light, but the tank light.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hair grass is tricky, it is one of those trial and error plants. imo


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I keep hair grass in 29g with leds they do awesome, you can't go wrong with anubias and Java fern though


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just a side note. Fishkeeping is not an exact hobby. What works well for one, may not work well for another. It's usually a trial and error thing. That's what keeps the hobby interesting to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

BV77 said:


> Just a side note. Fishkeeping is not an exact hobby. What works well for one, may not work well for another. It's usually a trial and error thing. That's what keeps the hobby interesting to me.


Yeah I already know that BV77. Just getting some ideas for good aquatic plants that will survive a newbie to plants like me. I have never had aquatic plants before, so this will be the first time ever.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If there's a Petsmart nearby, go there and get some TopFin brand plant bulbs. They're almost foolproof. Just plonk 'em in your tank, and in a month your tank will be a jungle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep there is a Petsmart in Silverdale. I will head over there later and see how much their aquatic plants are. Then next month I should be able to get them.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Hmm so thou now wanteth aquatic plants?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

I have to admit, evil wizard, you did spark my interest. I got thinking about having nitrate problems in my 55 gallon before and I don't want to have any nitrate issues in my 5.5 gallon tank. Once I get my 55 up and running again, it will have a few aquatic plants in it as well.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I have that affect,lol. What do you mean I sparked your interest?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

Well when you asked me if I was going to get live plants, I got thinking about it and thinking that I had nitrate issues before, and that live plants could help control nitrates. So that is what I mean by 'you sparked my interest'.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I bet it was my mid evil talk that won you over in the end,lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

No not really!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It would have been funny it it had been my mid evil talk.


----------

